# Cant find these hubcentric rings anywhere. Mercedes wheel to audi 57.1mm hub



## NJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Who has them????


----------



## COP TZR (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Cant find these hubcentric rings anywhere. Mercedes wheel to audi 57.1mm hub (NJB)*

up from the dead


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Cant find these hubcentric rings anywhere. Mercedes wheel to audi 57.1mm hub (COP TZR)*

http://www.pure-motorsport.com/products/index.php
not exactly, but they carry many hubrings, and they have 2 that are a half millimeter off


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: Cant find these hubcentric rings anywhere. Mercedes wheel to audi 57.1mm hub (L33t A2 Jetta)*

You can also try Prestige Wheel. They have a reference matrix listing all sorts of rings through their application matrix at http://www.prestigewheel.com/hubringsbymake.asp. Select "Volkswagen" from the "Make of Vehicle" and "submit query". It seems to be the same as Pure, with listings plus and minus 0.5mm.


----------



## COP TZR (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Cant find these hubcentric rings anywhere. Mercedes wheel to audi 57.1mm hub (DonL)*

do you think that .5mm will make that much difference? Outer diameter needed is 66.56mm and the ones for sale are 66.06mm, so it will be a tad smaller. Anyone????


----------



## MikekiM (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: Cant find these hubcentric rings anywhere. Mercedes wheel to audi 57.1mm hub (L33t A2 Jetta)*

purems carries them.


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: Cant find these hubcentric rings anywhere. Mercedes wheel to audi 57.1mm hub (MikekiM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikekiM* »_purems carries them.
 
Actually, if you re-read his post, that's not what he's looking for.
Yes, Pure carries 66.56 mm hub rings. _To fit Mercedes hubs._
They don't list the correct rings to fit a Benz wheel with a 66.56 mm hub diameter to a 57.1 mm VW hub. 
Both Prestige and Pure says to contact them directly for "custom" sized rings. That's probably gonna be the best bet at this point.


----------



## MikekiM (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: Cant find these hubcentric rings anywhere. Mercedes wheel to audi 57.1mm hub (DonL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonL* »_ 
Both Prestige and Pure says to contact them directly for "custom" sized rings. That's probably gonna be the best bet at this point. 

That's what I meant.


----------



## arusli (May 21, 2000)

*Re: Cant find these hubcentric rings anywhere. Mercedes wheel to audi 57.1mm hub (MikekiM)*

looks like pure motorsport sells rings that have 57.1 mm inner diameter and 66.56 mm outer diameter. check their hubcentric rings for VWs
I think that's what you need to fit MBZ wheels on Audis or VWs w/ 5x112 bolt pattern.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Cant find these hubcentric rings anywhere. Mercedes wheel to audi 57.1mm hub (arusli)*

Pure no longer sells them...any other suppliers that have know 66.6 to 57.1 fitment?
chris
C2


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Cant find these hubcentric rings anywhere. Mercedes wheel to audi 57.1mm hub (C2Motorsports)*

risen from the dead








http://www.lakeshorewheelandti...d=715


----------

